# Désimlocker iPhone 4S iOS 7



## julien20493 (22 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, une amie a fait l'acquisition d'un iPhone 4S avec iOS 7. Mais  celui-ci est simlocké, est-il possible de le désimlocké et si oui,  comment ?

Firmware : 7.0.3
Baseband : 5.0.02


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Janvier 2014)

Voir avec la personne qui lui a vendu , elle doit faire la demande auprès de 
l'opérateur d'origine .
Sinon , il y a les boutiques qui font ça pour quelques euros ( payables en liquide )
et SANS AUCUNE GARANTIE .


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2014)

julien20493 a dit:


> Bonjour, une amie a fait l'acquisition d'un iPhone 4S avec iOS 7. Mais  celui-ci est simlocké, est-il possible de le désimlocké et si oui,  comment ?
> 
> Firmware : 7.0.3
> Baseband : 5.0.02



La procédure de désimlockage est la même pour tous les iPhones, au bout de 3 mois d'ancienneté on peut le demander. Par contre, pour lancer cette procédure il faut impérativement le faire par téléphone avec l'ancien opérateur. D'ailleurs cette procédure devrait être obligatoirement faite par l'ancien propriétaire.

Perso, je n'achèterais jamais un iPhone sans avoir confirmation/vérification que le désimlockage a été fait.


----------



## julien20493 (25 Janvier 2014)

Elle ne l'a pas acheté, elle a eu la chance de le trouver en parfait état dans la rue au Luxembourg. Mais étant en Belgique, elle ne peut changer d'opérateur pour un opérateur qu'on ne connait d'ailleurs pas, comment savoir sur quel opérateur celui-ci est bloqué ?


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2014)

julien20493 a dit:


> Elle ne l'a pas acheté, elle a eu la chance *de le trouver* en parfait état dans la rue au Luxembourg. Mais étant en Belgique, elle ne peut changer d'opérateur pour un opérateur qu'on ne connait d'ailleurs pas, comment savoir sur quel opérateur celui-ci est bloqué ?



Alors là ce sera impossible. 

Cet iPhone sera considéré comme volé à la moindre tentative de désimlockage par téléphone _(la seule possible pour tous les iPhones)_. :mouais:


----------



## drs (25 Janvier 2014)

Locke a dit:


> La procédure de désimlockage est la même pour tous les iPhones, au bout de 3 mois d'ancienneté on peut le demander.



Sauf pour les forfaits sans engagement, où tu peux le demander dès réception du téléphone


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2014)

drs a dit:


> Sauf pour les forfaits sans engagement, où tu peux le demander dès réception du téléphone



Oui, mais là tu payes ton iPhone plein pot et ça fait très, très, mal.


----------



## julien20493 (9 Février 2014)

Y a-t-il des app ou tweak comme ultrasn0w ?


----------



## Yayann59 (9 Février 2014)

La méthode SAM, ça fonctionne plus ?


----------

